# Just a Little Hypothermic Rescue



## Mountain Res-Q (Jun 5, 2009)

So it is getting cold out here on the west coast.  Snow expected down to 7500 feet.  It is June, people, and this cold weather sucks!!!  Our area gets hit hard by summer tourists... tourists who are largely unprepared for the mountains... especially when it starts to snow in June.  Which means that little ol' Mountain Res-Q had some fun this morning.

http://www.uniondemocrat.com/2009060596938/News/Local-News/Napa-youths-rescued-at-Pinecrest

http://www.kcra.com/news/19671330/detail.html

From what I hear, it is all over the Valley/Bay Area TV/Radio Stations.  Everyone lived and is fine... except for me... it was cold out there!  ^_^


----------



## GoldenBeaR6 (Jun 6, 2009)

Sweet, hopefully there's still some snow on Mt. Shasta for me to climb on when I come home July 3rd.  


Too bad about people getting stuck in it though...


----------



## mycrofft (Jun 9, 2009)

*Shasta is another matter entirely.*

It'll have some snow, but maybe too dangerously positioned to get into. Shasta is not part of Resq's Sierra mt's  and actually makes it's own weather.
If you like Shasta, spend a day or two at Lassen. But stay on the trails at Bumpass Hell.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kendall_Vanbook_Bumpass


----------



## GoldenBeaR6 (Jun 9, 2009)

I've done Shasta twice before, but never quite made it to the top.  Topped out a little above Shastina on the West Face route last year, but we came up with a variety of excuses to turn around.  

Lassen sounds like fun though, maybe next summer.  I'm on the east coast for school, so I'm limited with the time I have at home (need to fit in yosemite, vegas, shasta, and parent-visiting).


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jun 9, 2009)

GoldenBeaR6 said:


> I've done Shasta twice before, but never quite made it to the top.  Topped out a little above Shastina on the West Face route last year, but we came up with a variety of excuses to turn around.
> 
> Lassen sounds like fun though, maybe next summer.  I'm on the east coast for school, so I'm limited with the time I have at home (need to fit in yosemite, vegas, shasta, and parent-visiting).



More power to ya, Golden.  Count me out for Shasta.  At this point, I am way too sick of snow.  They closed all three local passes (including Yioga in Yosemite) this last weekend after just opening them last month.  They are back open now, but when I am running calls at 6000 feet in June and it is snowing... something ain't right.  on top of this, I took the hard top off of my Jeep 2 weeks ago.  Summer always meens bikini top on the old girl.  So I am driving through rain on the way up and down from the call with very little protection from the elements... just a wee bit chilly.


----------



## BrianJ (Jun 15, 2009)

opposite for us here in tucson.  Had our fist heat rescue of the season yesterday,  The news covered our summer heat training last week.

http://www.azstarnet.com/allheadlines/296329
http://www.kvoa.com/Global/story.asp?S=10491072&nav=HMO6HMaY


----------

